# Immigration requested documents submission



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I would like to ask in Immigration account the tab "I confirm I have provided information as requested" gets activated only when the case officer asks you to provide additional documents or we can click on that tab whenever we provide additional documents. 

I have provided additional document requested by case office and click on the tab "I confirm I have provided information as requested" and then I got the confirmation tab. I clicked confirm but unfortunately got an error message after few seconds. So I restarted my laptop and logged back in. It's showing the document I just added however when I added one more document which wasn't requested but thought may be helpful but the tab "I confirm I have provided information as requested" is not active.

Does that mean when case officer asks something then only the tab gets activated to let them know that we have submitted requested document.

Thanks....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mansawant said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I would like to ask in Immigration account the tab "I confirm I have provided information as requested" gets activated only when the case officer asks you to provide additional documents or we can click on that tab whenever we provide additional documents.
> 
> ...


The tab gets activated only when the CO asks for a document
It will not be active all the time


Cheers


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

NB said:


> The tab gets activated only when the CO asks for a document
> It will not be active all the time
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.


----------

